# 惨憺たる



## Tourmaline

皆さんこんにちは。 

形容動詞を勉強する途中、「惨憺」を見つけました。 
この形容詞は、名詞を飾る時「惨憺な」ではなく、「惨憺たる」になるんでしょうね。 
例を挙げると..
「惨憺たる事故現場」のように。 
あの形容動詞が「惨憺な」になる時はありませんか。 
それとも、いつも「惨憺たる」のふうに使いますか。 
それから.. もし形容動詞の中にあんなふうによく使われる言葉が思い出されば、 
どうかお教え下さい。 

ありがとうございます。


----------



## wathavy

おはようございます。
「惨憺」の活用方法に「惨憺な」は無いのではないかと感じます。
単純に経験上そういう表現を知らないという理由からです。

惨憺極まりない

は聞いたことがあります。

自分から、言葉にして使うことは、私に限ってですが、ほぼありません。
飛行機が墜落した現場、大量殺戮発生後、のような、非日常的な現場だけに使われる言葉だからだと思います。


----------



## Ocham

形容動詞を勉強する途中、「惨憺」を見つけました。 
この形容詞は、名詞を飾る時「惨憺な」ではなく、「惨憺たる」になるんですよね。 
例を挙げると..
「惨憺たる事故現場」のように。 
この形容動詞が「惨憺な」になることはありませんか。 
それとも、いつも「惨憺たる」のように使いますか。 
それから.. もし形容動詞の中にこんなふうによく使われる言葉が思い出されれば、 
どうかお教え下さい。 

これは断定の助動詞「たり」の連体形「たる」で、名詞（＝体言）について形容詞化
します。かなり古い言い方ですが、威厳があってimpactが強いため小説や演説
中では効果があります。今でも使われています。
例：
心中荒涼*たり*＝心中は荒涼*としている*＝心の中は荒れ果てて物寂しい
荒涼*たる*景色＝荒涼*とした*景色＝荒れ果てて物寂しい風景

他に、「殺伐(satubatsu)たる光景｣「広漠(koubaku)
たる原野」などがありますが、なぜか、terribleとか
desolateのようなnegativeな言葉しか思い出せません。


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Tourmaline said:


> 皆さんこんにちは。
> 
> 形容動詞を勉強する途中、「惨憺」を見つけました。
> この形容詞は、名詞を飾る時「惨憺な」ではなく、「惨憺たる」になるんでしょうね。
> 例を挙げると..
> 「惨憺たる事故現場」のように。
> あの形容動詞が「惨憺な」になる時はありませんか。
> それとも、いつも「惨憺たる」のふうに使いますか。
> それから.. もし形容動詞の中にあんなふうによく使われる言葉が思い出されば、
> どうかお教え下さい。
> 
> ありがとうございます。


 
You  are right.  is a litlete  bit archaic and used in 
the written Japanese. “is too modern and 
colloquial for,
 
There must be a uniforminity in a word.
 
http://www.daruman-honpo.com/story/034_jikuji_taru_omoi_4/4_1.html
Always ( difficult word ) + 

 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Flaminius

ocham said:
			
		

> 他に、「殺伐(satubatsu)たる光景｣「広漠(koubaku)
> たる原野」などがありますが、なぜか、terribleとか
> desolateのようなnegativeな言葉しか思い出せません。


「たる」による連体形は、必ずしも消極的な意味のナ形容詞(形容動詞ともいう)に限られません。
嬋娟たる　絢爛たる　靉靆たる　など

口語であまり用いられない形容詞において旧式の連体形が淘汰されずに残っています。文章語は固定的であるのに対し、口語は絶えず変化してい、文法的な革新も起こりやすい訳です。


----------



## Tourmaline

すごいお答えばかりですよ。 
皆さん、本当にありがとうございます。


----------



## katoshi

惨憺は和語（元からある日本語）ではなく、漢語（中国から輸入した言葉）なので、
形容詞であっても「～な」という活用はせず、「～たる」の活用になります。
一般的に漢語は全て「～たる」の活用になります。

強意も含みますが、そもそも日本語にとって漢語を使うことが強意になります。

その他の例
「太陽が燦燦（サンサン）と輝く」

蛇足ですが、太陽は英語でSun（サン）なので、サンがサンサン、面白くないですか？


----------



## Flaminius

こんばんは。*katoshi*さんのポストを読んで私の意見が間違っていたことに気づきました。


			
				katoshi said:
			
		

> 一般的に漢語は全て「～たる」の活用になります。


壮大な、厳重な、特別な、無力な、凄惨な、弱小の等、漢語には「な」による連体形または「の」による体言化が多いので上の引用部の反例になるかと思ったのですが、これは古くは「なる」によって連体形を作っていた形容詞でした。要するに古典語で「たり」を活用する形容詞は現代語でも「たる」の連体形をもつのが一般的だといえるのでしょう。

追記
とはいえ、「たる」の連体形は古風な感じがします。例えば、「漠然たり」という形容詞が現代語で使われますが、正規の連体形「漠然たる」とならんで「漠然とした」という迂言形があります。日常的な文章・会話では後者の方が頻度が高いのではないでしょうか。終止形自体は稀で、「漠然と」、「漠然たる」および「漠然とした」が専らの用例です。


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

殺伐とした光景、　殺伐たる光景、　

燦燦たる陽光が　ふりそそいでいた。燦燦たる　is an adjective,

陽光が　燦燦とふりそそいでいた、　　燦燦と　is an adverb.


I don't know if a sentence is possible with an adverb 殺伐と。
With たる　＝　adjective, with とした　＝　adjective,

With と　= adverb

I think that I must learn the rule word by word.

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## katoshi

あまり国文法には詳しくないのですが……

「～とした」は元々「～と」という副詞が状態を表す「～する」という動詞を修飾している形だと思います。

例：漠然とする

「～する」という動詞は「～した」と活用することで形容詞化されるのです。

例：漠然とした不安

確かに「～たる」の用法は少ないと思いますが、

日本の古典を演じた歌舞伎や狂言ではよく出てきます。


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

katoshi said:


> あまり国文法には詳しくないのですが……
> 
> 「～とした」は元々「～と」という副詞が状態を表す「～する」という動詞を修飾している形だと思います。
> 
> 例：漠然とする
> 
> 「～する」という動詞は「～した」と活用することで形容詞化されるのです。
> 
> 例：漠然とした不安
> 
> 確かに「～たる」の用法は少ないと思いますが、
> 
> 日本の古典を演じた歌舞伎や狂言ではよく出てきます。



日常会話だけが日本語では　ありません。　このthread に限っていえば　皆さん
の書かれたことは　すべて　正しいです。　Several phrases and the words 
can be correct in some contexts. Our prime minister Aso, shamelessly,
has made several mistakes with the Japanese phrases which are
rarely spoken in the everyday conversations. 書き言葉も正確に読め
なければ　なりません。　

聞いたことがある、ないを唯一の判断基準とするべきでないと思います。　書いたの
見たことがある　見たことがないも　重要です。　これは　読書量によっても　違います。
Some native speakers lack of sufficient knowledge of Japanese 
language.


President Obama has staff to check his speech and therefore 
his speech is excellent. 小学校、中学校の学力テストで　あきらかなように
国語力は　低下しています。　他の言語圏でも　この　傾向があると聞いています。

The recognition of the words and phrases depends largely on one's 
knowledge of a language. 

Hiro Sasaki


----------

